# XP Home Edition Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f13...n-granted-the-requested-logon-type-66647.html

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=...requested+logon+type+at+this+computer&spell=1

http://www.computing.net/answers/networking/cant-access-one-computer-on-net/25769.html

I have got Desktop with XP Home Edition and Laptop with XP Prof SP3

On Desktop when I typed in \\Laptop\C$ or \\Laptop\D$ , I have got no problem to access Desktop.

On Laptop when I typed in \\Desktop\C$ or \\Desktop\E$ , I would be presented with this error:



> Logon Failure: The user has not been granted the requested logon type at this computer.


There is no firewall, I do not have same accounts and passwords on both computers (although I tried that and it did not work).

Option for " Use simple file sharing " is unchecked.

Any help 

Thanks


----------



## zillah (Mar 18, 2005)

Group policy edition does not work with Home Edition 

http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive...blic.win2000.networking/2008-01/msg00026.html


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

_*Quote from: **http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-xp/xp-home-network-access-grief/129056.html*_


> "If you have win xp home edition, this is the only way to get over the problem as the local settings & security policy are not available in Administration Tools.
> 
> As far as I know, user rights policies applies to WinXP Home as well, you just don't have a builtin GUI tool to see/change them.
> 
> ...


----------

